# Nooooo, not again!  Slow page loads



## Painfully (Jul 17, 2002)

Not to sound ominous or anything, but the boards pages are loading quite slowly for me today.

Anybody else getting this?

I'm using a AT&T cable connection around Chicago and the time is 1:10pm central time.

I really hope this isn't a server thing...again.  I thought they fixed all that stuff.


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah its slow for me also and I have a cable modem. The logo, banner and top row of buttons loads fast but the rest is extremely slow. On top of that, the "jump to" drop down box is gone.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jul 17, 2002)

same here ...

the forumn jump feature is gone (my favorite!  ) ... but there is a search function now (never used it)


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 17, 2002)

Too many MySQL connections.

Morrus should run "mysqladmin flush-hosts" from a console (say telnet) to speed some things up.

1). Start->Run->"telnet" (without quotes).
2). Connect->Remote access, then "enworld.cyberstreet.com", "telnet", "vt100".
3). Wait around 10 seconds for the prompt to appear.
4). Login using server username then password.
5). Write "mysqladmin flush-hosts" (without quotes).
6). Disconnect.


----------



## Lazybones (Jul 18, 2002)

A day later and still slowslowslow... Taking upwards of 20-30secs just to change a page (death on a messageboard with so many pages).  Spent the better part of the morning on the NWN boards, suffering withdrawal symptoms (they're FAR less nice over there!).


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, i have told morrus HOW to fix it. Now it's up to him.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 19, 2002)

it would be nice for some admin to address this issue....


----------



## A2Z (Jul 19, 2002)

Morrus already relpied in this thread. It's being looked at by the Cyberstreet people.


----------



## madriel (Jul 19, 2002)

I'd rather have the forum jump than the search feature.  The forum jump makes it easy to browse through the different forums, which is important to me.

Why would I use the search funtion?  To go looking for threads I don't know about yet because I haven't gotten to that forum yet?  Um, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## omokage (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm a fan of Search over Forum Jump because with Search I can "view all threads" and don't have to deal with the organization of forums at all.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 19, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Well, i have told morrus HOW to fix it. Now it's up to him. *




Actually, that was done well before you mentioned it.  It didn't help.


----------



## mmadsen (Jul 20, 2002)

So, what was the fix?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 20, 2002)

mmadsen said:
			
		

> *So, what was the fix? *




There hasn't been one.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 20, 2002)

"Well before"? Then do it again, we have to do it several times per week to keep things going smoothly. 

11000 members...
Server Load Averages 1.46, 1.69, 1.99 866 users online (722 members & 44 guests). 
The box is a P3 733 running debian and apache 1.32 (IIRC)


----------



## Morrus (Jul 20, 2002)

The issue is apparently bandwidth - I'm going to have to shell out for a T1 connection.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jul 21, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *The issue is apparently bandwidth - I'm going to have to shell out for a T1 connection. *




A few days ago, I experienced the slow page-loads, but it has since cleared up and everything is FAST (at least, on this end it is).

Could this be a router problem or something? I really haven't had any slowness for a few days -- any others out there _not_ experiencing slowness?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 21, 2002)

Are you sure it was a few days ago?  Bear in mind it's the weekend right now, so everything's pretty quiet.


----------



## Grazzt (Jul 21, 2002)

Yeppers- it slowed for me a few days ago as well, but as of last nite everything is back to normal.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jul 21, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Are you sure it was a few days ago?  Bear in mind it's the weekend right now, so everything's pretty quiet. *




Yep, and I'm one of those that consider "few" = "three".


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 21, 2002)

Maybe it was a timing issue, Khan.  When I come during the lunch-hour range, it's slow as molasses.  But in the evening, it's back to its speedy self.


----------

